# Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think?? **NEW PICS**



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I couldn't resist taking some photos. Please tell be what you think about them! They were all pretty grumpy! Oh and the collars they are wearing are custom, i made them out of chain from a hardware store. I really like them!

Here is Little Tot's Estate GA Peach. Born 10-23-07









Lost Valley EJ Catherine Willows. Born 12-23-07









Mighty Munchkins R Lil Robin. Born 6-7-07









Crookedcedar Farm Kadabra. Born 4-24-07









Lost Valley JL Naya. Born 1-20-08









Olson Acres Lamb Chop. 2nd freshening 12 hours bagged, one day after arriving.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP!!! PICTURES!! What do ya think????*

Its funny, you did it and I was thinking about it. haha Our grass is so tall and hasn't been mowed yet so we didn't get but one done and that was Cruiser.

They do look good. I'm so ready to have the show done. Hope my goats behave.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

Thanks! I am very pleased with my juniors this year.

Anyone else??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

As you know I have no idea about showing, but I am going to learn. But I think they all look awesome! I love Kadabra's color!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

Thanks, she was in no mood to be set up so I had to get a moving photo of her. I like her color too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

That would be Blue Ace, he HATES to be messed with. He's friendly when you're in there but don't make him do anything. He's the type who puts all 4 hooves in the ground and downright refuses to walk. He's better about being set-up than lead so no show carrier for him. Cruiser did much better than I thought he would today walking and setting up. Rue can be a little challenge sometimes walking but he's usually ok to stand when you stop.

I will probably be bringing Sarah to the show so you can see her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

Little Sarah :greengrin:

I got BAD sunburn today, it hurts so much. I didn't even think about the sun being out!!! :tears:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

They all look good, freshly clipped & ready for the show ring :wink:


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

They look so nice, Chelsey. I'm jealous! :greengrin: I would LOVE to start clipping and the weather is great for it right now but we're supposed to have night time temps back down in the 30's again next week so I'm holding out for now. Hopefully by the end of the month. But then after the first few I'll be exhausted and I'll be complaining because I have to get all the clipping done.... :shades: LOL

Kristen


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some of my does SET UP! What do ya think???????????????????*

Thanks! Their all out there in their coats lol. I usually wouldn't start clipping until end of April but we have a show this weekend and I don;t think they would have much of a chance all fuzzy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Suppose to be in the 30s next week here too at night. Guess coats will be in order then.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, very pretty girls! I keep telling hubby we need to move just a little farther south...but...no luck so far. I can't wait to clip my girls so I can get good pics for my new website. But, it's going down to the 30's this weekend...so I wait. There is alot of WAITING with goats isn't there! LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, you have to be a patient person to own goats!!! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's no joke! Anna had a hissy fit for her udder clipping today so its far from perfect but better.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls look great. I can't wait to hear how you do at the show.


----------

